# Me and Waddell



## Bow Tech (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive gotta brag a little bit about this one. Had a chance to go to the Broad River Chapter NWTF banquet last night in Carnesville with my girlfriend and her dad, and guess who was there. None other than Michael Waddell and his wife Ashley! This was a once in a lifetime experience for me to meet him and talk a little bit about hunting. The way he acts on his shows is the same way he is in person, maybe even funnier in person. He's one of those people who never meets a stranger, im sure he would have sat down and talked to everyone there for 20 or 30 mins if he had time. As he called it he's one of those "good ole country, grassroots kinda people, just like yall". He talked about growing up in Booger Bottom and developing his passion for the outdoors and how he got started with realtree and he told a couple of funny stories. Then at the end he started talking about fighting for our hunting rights and promoting our sport and he said something like" I don't have to look much further than the first page of the Holy Bible to find that i have the right to hunt, so i don't have to go talk to Obama or none of the rest of em, im gone keep on hunting" I liked that and it kinda stuck with me and i think everyone else there enjoyed it as well. I thought i would just share that with yall because he's my favorite hunter and im sure he's some of yalls favorite as well. Here are a few pics, the last one i was talkin to him in the parkin lot when he was about to leave and managed to get a shot by my truck.
View attachment 355256

View attachment 355257

View attachment 355258


----------



## Bow Tech (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant get the pics to upload this morning i will get em up later. sry fellas


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2009)

He is certainly an asset to our sport.


----------



## dannyray49 (Aug 5, 2009)

a friend of mine grew up with him. Michael was in his wedding also. Some the stuff he has told me about him is so funny. Have not meet him but I really would think it would lots of fun.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like ole Waddell.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 6, 2009)

I met him a few years ago and he talked with me like we'd known each other forever. Like you said, he's just like he acts on his show. I had a pretty good dent in the fender of my Nissan I was driving at the time. He asked if I had killed a deer yet that season, and I told him I hadn't. He said, "It looks like you got one with your truck!" 
He was also with Craig Morgan and I got him to take a picture of me and Waddell. Well, I was so nervous that I closed my phone before saving the pic. LOL
He did sign a picture for me, though.


----------



## stuffer (Aug 6, 2009)

We were at the banquet tues. night, thats the second time I met him he was the same both times Michael and his whole crew are good people they are the kind of people you could hang out with one of my friends dad bought that turkey hunt with Waddell hope he gets a big ol thunder chicken!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta share my story - I had the privledge of taking my son to meet Michael at the Bargian Barn a few years back.  It was slow so he stood around and talk to us for a long time.  He spent time with my son who just loves everything he does.  My son is a twin and at that time Michael had just had theirs so he was asking alot of questions.  It was nice to get to know him not only as a hunter, but as a person.  You guys are right - he is a great asset to our traditions and what you see on TV is what you get in person.  My son treasures that moment to this day and hopes to have an opportunity to hunt with him (don't we all).

Thanks for everything Michael


----------



## joshguest (Aug 9, 2009)

I got to meet him a few weeks ago in jacksonville, he has the life we all dream of . I look up to him because what he stands for and he's not afraid of what someone might think . He has come along way in the huntin industry .  " WADDELL FOR PRESIDENT  "


----------



## jasonC (Aug 13, 2009)

I to was there, and it was really cool to meet him. Down to Earth guy. Here are a few pics of Waddell and I. Also my truck parked beside his.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 13, 2009)

cool thread ..... I really enjoy Michael Waddell !....and honestly dont know anyone that hunts that doesnt !


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Aug 14, 2009)

Ant travis [mr tbone ] is a friend of ours talking about a funny  feller tbone and his crew can come up wit some stuff.great guys.


----------



## bonafide (Aug 18, 2009)

It's nice to see some of these guys from tv land are the genuine article.


----------



## Howard (Aug 18, 2009)

Awsome people


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 21, 2009)

awsome story thanks for sharing  you are exactly right  my favorite BOOK      Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth  check it out  says so on the first page just like the man said  GEN 1: 26,28,29

Our GOD is an awsome GOD


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Aug 24, 2009)

Waddell is a great guy and is truly appreciative for what he has. 







we had a great time at the bone collectors shoot and shot halfway decent too  except for that 97 yarder  thats a tough one with a straight up huntin rig 
 but worst shot of the day scored 5


----------



## LKennamer (Aug 24, 2009)

*He's a great guy*

And a true asset to the hunting community.  Shared some time in hunting camp out in Texas with him this spring, he was bowhunting pigs and I was turkey hunting.  What you see on TV is how he is in real life, that's one reason he is so popular.  It's not an act, and it shows.


----------

